# MARVEL or DC?



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

I'm bored, so I'll make a poll.

I personally prefer MARVEL over any other Comics... aside of UDON Comics of course.
DC has always seemed boring to me. Bland characters, their designs are boring, their stories are boring.
The only character that DC has that's acquired my curiosity is BATMAN.

But MARVEL, heck I even like Gwenpool!


----------



## SG854 (May 12, 2020)

Marvel is Superior. DC for Batman, but Marvel overall has better characters.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Betty and Veronica by Adam Hughes is both delightful and fun to read.
I admit DC has one point with this one.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2020)

2000 AD.

Though if I must I guess I will go with gold/silver age marvel over DC of any era. It is not that DC never did anything I liked (Batman TAS does not have much even come close) but in general just meh.
I would not shed a tear if either were shuttered tomorrow though. Both are long in the tooth and only really kept alive by nostalgia and need to have something to trial before they make it into a film.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

2000 AD
I know what you mean.


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2020)

Sergio Bonelli Editore.


----------



## airrich (Jun 2, 2020)

Marvel, no question about it.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 2, 2020)

I love Marvel. DC has some cool villains though. Harley Quinn. Mmmmmm


----------



## GBADWB (Jun 2, 2020)

I like marvel on average, but DC has better highs


----------



## XDel (Jun 2, 2020)

I used to be all about D.C., but now that they are movies peddling "life styles" politics, and shit, I could care less for either one. But man, the old early early 90's Batman Animated series... still untouchable!


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 5, 2020)

Marvel all the way.  I like Batman but that's really about it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 19, 2020)

WilliamDougherty said:


> In the Marvel universe I like the dynamics of the plot, in D.C. I like the depth and wisdom of the plot.


You know what? I too feel the same about both companies.
Unfortunately, I'm more moved by fantasy elements, so Marvel will always be number one for me.
But I do understand what you mean.


----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2020)

Right, if I have to choose between the two, on the whole, DC. 
Because of Batman. 

But I _hate_ the desperate obsession with "universes" that both companies have, and the fact that every single one of their franchises has to exist within the same universe, and have common events, and follow a general manager - mandated continuity, and even the alternate continuities are part of a "multiverse" and will, eventually, inevitably, come together in some stupid apocalyptic event or other. Why? Because 80 years ago someone said "Batman could totally beat up Superman" and it snowballed from there. 

So yeah. I vastly prefer the one-offs because they are free to explore the character on his/her own. 

But I'm serious about Sergio Bonelli.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 29, 2020)

Marvel for feature films, DC for animation films


----------

